# Take KINDLE with you when you vote: Lines are anticipated to be very long.



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle is always with me; so I don't have to worry.  I no longer mind long waits with Kindle by my side.  Always plenty to read.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I voted with a mail in ballot. I don't really understand why anyone would go stand in a line when they could just mail it from the comfort of their home. Part of the experience?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Kat, the absentee ballot requirements vary from state to state. Some states, like NH, require those who apply for absentee status to swear that they will be away on election day, or have a disability that prevents attendance at the polls. Others allow any registered voter to mail it in. And still other states allow voting to take place in advance of the mandated election day. 

It's one of the quirks of our system that all elections, even those for federal office, are supervised and conducted by the several states, and not the federal government.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx- Hmm. My family has always had absentee ballots, probably because we're always absent from at least one of the other states we've lived in. Lol.


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't qualify for absentee voting but my mom, due to her age was able to vote by mail.  Here in Texas we had 2 weeks of early voting so I went a week ago and only waited in line maybe 20 minutes.  The kept saying you had to turn your cell phone off or put it on vibrate.  I wonder if they would say anything about having a Kindle since it has the whispernet like a cell phone (not that they would know it) but they were really admamant about turning off cell phones.  I wasn't really sure why.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Here in Arkansas, early voting has mostly replaced absentee ballots which are only for those who will not be in their precinct on election day. Anyone can early vote and reports are that it has be crazy busy at those polls with up to 2 hr. waits. I decided that if I had to wait 2 hrs. in line it might as well be on election day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I voted on October 15th and didn't need my Kindle because there wasn't a line! For the past few years I've had what I call "my personal election day." Once I've decided on candidates and issues, I go and vote. I love early voting.

They estimate that one-quarter of the ballots cast this year will be by early voting.

As Teninx noted, the laws vary from state to state. Thirty-four states have early voting options of some sort.










L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great tip!  I haven't gotten used to carrying the Kindle with me everywhere, so I might not have taken it with me.  Thanks!!!  BTW, I realized I need to start carrying a slightly larger purse so I CAN take Eleanor with me everywhere.

The first full time job I had was at the Pentagon (many, many years ago).  (I actually worked in the exactly location where the plane hit the Pentagon.)  I used to walk the miles and miles of corriders delivering documents and would read as I walked.  It would have been so much easier with a Kindle!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyPuppy:  I expect the cell phone rule was just because they didn't want to hear all the ringing.  If it was an interference problem, just putting it on vibrate wouldn't cut it.  I'm sure Kindle is fine, with or without Whispernet on.

Betsy, I work in the Pentagon!  Do income taxes for H&R Block at the office they have there every spring.  Every year it's up in the air as to whether they'll have us back, but our clients LOVE the convenience.  The building is very different now from when you worked there:  all the renovated sections are much brighter and airier than they used to be.  It's actually nice!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I take Ruby everywhere I go. Hi Betsy, many of us have had to buy new purses to accomadate our Kindles.  
There's an entire thread on Amazon about purses for Kindles. I got the Lightwedge cover and put my Kindle in the purse I'm using at the time. If you don't want to spend a lot of money I love browsing Thrift sotres, Goodwill and Salvation Army. Enjoy the thrill of the hunt and have found some great treasures in there.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of making a larger purse...but right now I"m working on a Kindle Cover Cover (covering my stock cover with something more fun).

My mom worked at the Pentagon when it was being built--she was a government girl, came down here in 1943.  I'm sure she wouldn't recognize it!  I actually liked working there--the lighting didn't bother me; the corridors that would suddenly end with no way to go but backtrack did!  When you're walking miles in heels (vanity, thy name is woman), wasted steps are a killer.  (Walking the outermost ring of the Pentagon, E ring, is a mile loop, BTW).

Eleanor the Kindle would have been handy there...but she wouldn't have kept me from running into people! 

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Pentagon Trivia: When the Pentagon was built, it was the world's largest office building. It also had twice the number of restrooms as would be standard for a building of that size and occupancy. Anyone know why?


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

I vote from my couch.  

Teninx, It's due to a strange side effect of Pentagon coffee?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The coffee sure could be a contributing factor! But the disproportionate restroom facilities were caused by two factors: The military provides seperate latrines for officers and enlisted men. And, at the time the Pentagon was built, the military was segregated. White personnel and black personnel used seperate facilities.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> The coffee sure could be a contributing factor! But the disproportionate restroom facilities were caused by two factors: The military provides seperate latrines for officers and enlisted men. And, at the time the Pentagon was built, the military was segregated. White personnel and black personnel used seperate facilities.


Wow, that is good trivia. Thanks, T! When was the Pentagon built, anyway?

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The Pentagon construction began on Sept 11 (!) 1941 and was completed Jan. 1943.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Interesting.
More trivia - did you know that mass transit via buses was significantly delayed in coming to Long Island because Robert Moses intentionally designed the thruway overpasses to be a certain height and which was several inches lower than the height of a bus which would keep the riff-raff from the inner city from coming out to the burbs on a weekend?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Trivia contributors: very interesting.  I've always been intrigued by the pentagon, the oval office...etc.  I loved the famous photo of young JFK Jr playing under his father's desk.

Ethan:  I have to laugh; speaking of things being a certain height... We had a birthday party to attend last night.  There were people there that we haven't seen in quite a while.  They were all gushing about my son's height and how tall he's gotten. He kept muttering yeah I'm tall enough, and making different comments basically stating that he wants to stop growing.  

I thought he was 6'2" but there was another guy there who stood at 6' 3" and when the two stood back to back, it appeared that my son had a slight edge.

He kept replying yeah, I kinda want to stop growing now.  The other guy's wife said, Why?...don't you like being nice and tall?  He said yeah, I do, but one more inch and I'm booted off the Superman roller-coaster ride at Six Flags.  We all laughed.  

I looked it up this morning and sure enough:  Height requirement: Must be at least 54 inches and less than 76 inches tall.  Guess to a kid that's the end of the world... Ahh to be that young again and to have that be life's biggest problem...lol.


----------



## fred3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Think absentee ballot.  I voted weeks ago, at home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Everything you ever wanted to know about the Pentagon:

http://pentagon.afis.osd.mil/

Ann


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann:  Thanks great site; I browsed quickly will go back and take an in-depth look.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Trivia contributors: very interesting. I've always been intrigued by the pentagon, the oval office...etc. I loved the famous photo of young JFK Jr playing under his father's desk.
> 
> Ethan: I have to laugh; speaking of things being a certain height... We had a birthday party to attend last night. There were people there that we haven't seen in quite a while. They were all gushing about my son's height and how tall he's gotten. He kept muttering yeah I'm tall enough, and making different comments basically stating that he wants to stop growing.
> 
> ...


I'm 5'11, and I have a very difficult time finding guys who are taller than myself. So... How old isyour son? And, is he.. cute?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

RovingSoul; you are a wonderful doll; congrats on your Kindle and becoming the latest moderator...
Yes my son is a cutie (my unbiased opinion of course) He is 18 1/2 is (6'3" as you've read) has hazel-green eyes and *sorry has a girlfriend. But here is a pic if you would like; however it is a bit old; I do need to get a more current pic...this will have to do...even though his hazel-green eyes don't show up nicely in it.

Don't fret at being 5'11" my best friend from college is 5'11" and hated being tall but she did a.o.k. she is drop dead gorgeous; is married (hubby is about 6'4")...they've been married for 20 years and have 4 children...her brother is 6'6" and just as good looking; man that family really has some good genes. Here is the pic of my son. (He'd kill me if he knew I was posting his pic and a bad one at that)


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Good idea, SJC.  I'm starting to look forward to "found time."

In CA absentee ballots used to be only for handicapped or absentees.  When they realized it was cheaper to have ballots mailed in, they began to allow anyone to use them.

We have advance voting.  An article in my local paper reported on the crowds at the Registrar's office last week; several hours seemed to be the usual wait.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wish they would allow that around here.  They are strict about absentee ballots.  We stand in long lines; no early voting allowed.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> The coffee sure could be a contributing factor! But the disproportionate restroom facilities were caused by two factors: The military provides seperate latrines for officers and enlisted men. And, at the time the Pentagon was built, the military was segregated. White personnel and black personnel used seperate facilities.


*Now that is interesting...I would have thought to lessen the waiting time for the ladies' room ;-p*


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea, it's election day tomorrow!   Sorry I always loved elections ever since I learned about it as a young kid.  Ha-ha!  Yes, I am one of the biggest nerd! 

I definately planning to bring my Kindle along with me.  This would be the first time I'll be voting in-person after a long history of voting absentee in WA.  I think it would be fitting to vote in this major election in-person as WA state is moving to all mail voting next year.  So not sure how the line will be like (keep hearing about the large turn out everywhere), I'm glad that I have my Kindle with me (which is all the time ever since I got it)...yea!

Okay I'm a little confused why people say that WA does not have early voting.  In fact I got my voter pamphlet in the mail saying that there was early voting.  The only issue was that we had to drive to our county's voters office to do it.  They even call it 'Early Voting'...so what the heck?

All this talk about the Pentagon makes me miss DC an awful lot.  I lived there for 2.5 years (Alexandria/Groveton), and 4 months before that interning and living on the Senate side of the Hill (you can't beat living literally 1.5 blocks away from the capitol building).  One of the best times of my life!  I still have friends there and the surrounding area, so I try to go back and visit a lot.  I have fond memories of seeing the Pentagon from the view of a friend's apartment in Pentagon City...and stopping by on the metro daily...awww.  You guys who live there are really lucky and to work AT the Pentagon...cool!  I envy you so much!  My friends called me after eatting at 'Five Guys' and headed towards Union Station...not fair!

Tris


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am charging my Kindle now and planning to head over there (I can walk) around 9:30, hoping to hit the mid morning lull(?!) ...I almost 
might be a little disappointed if there is no wait at all ! I can always take my K with me later to Starbucks where if you tell them you voted you can get a free cup of coffee! =)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I always always always have Keiko with me!  You just never know when you are going to need her.    I'm headed to the dentist at 9 - then to work and I plan to vote on the way home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am charging my Kindle now and planning to head over there (I can walk) around 9:30, hoping to hit the mid morning lull(?!) ...I almost
> might be a little disappointed if there is no wait at all ! I can always take my K with me later to Starbucks where if you tell them you voted you can get a free cup of coffee! =)


Hey, good to know!!! I wonder if that holds for the Starbucks in the grocery store near me....probably not!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read -- in the Post I think -- that it's a company wide thing.  (the Starbuck's free coffy, that is.)  Can't hurt to try.  Wonder if I can get Hot Chocolate.

I'm just about to get in the shower and then go vote and go to the grocery store after that.  My husband left for work around 7:45, planning to go vote first.  He said there was no one in line. . .called me withing 15 minutes saying he was done.  'Course, MANY MANY folks in Arlington work in DC so they may have voted absentee.  Plus some have flex hours and start work at 6 (which is when the polls open) but get off at 4.  I think it'll be busier at the end of the day.

My amazement is that there is NOTHING on TV tonight but election coverage, at least on the major networks.  It's not like they can even say anything until the polls close in CA.  I mean, it's going to be 10 or 11 before there's useful info.  Seems in the past they had the usual line up of shows, but had headers that ran across with updates. Ah well!  That's why I have a Kindle . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Driving in to work this morning, there was a line out the door of the church that's the polling place for one of the Portland precincts. That was at 7:45 am. 

I voted early on Oct 15 and I am glad I did, since I have lots to do today and don't have time to stand in line for a few hours, even if I do have my Kindle.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We arrived at the polling place at 6:30am, and as I suspected, there was almost no one there.... We were in and out in 5 minutes.

Here's the picture we took afterward for our blog....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife and I voted this morning and walked right into a booth. There was no line at all.

Jeff


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I had about a 40min wait this am. I had my Kindle, but I spent most of that time answering "what is that thing you're reading" and "I've never heard of that" questions. Should people so out of touch that they have never even heard of the Kindle be allowed to vote?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

When I go to vote after work (didn't have time this moring), I will have My kindle with me, most time when I go to vote after work, there hardly any line, but Faith will be with me just in case.

Jodi


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I voted this morning, no lines & I got the "electronic" booth.  I've never seen a line there, but it's a small county w/ a lot of volunteers.
Lisa


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...I didn't even have to wait a minute!! Highly unusual for my part of the woods, figures...the one time I brought something to do!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wow...I'm watching CNN right now and there's a 3 hour wait at U. of Central Florida!!!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I just voted in NH.  No line. Parked in front, walked in, got my ballot, voted, walked out.  All within 5 minutes.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Voted this morning on the way to work. I live in rural, unincorporated county land. NEVER a line to vote and we only get 3 machines at our polling place.

There was a line of 12 people at 0650 and by the time I got there (there being the church 5 houses down from me), I had to wait about 30 minutes.  That is a new one to me. In an area where I know every polling official by first name and most of those in line with me, I didn't expect a wait in our little piece of the county.

Good to see it though.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW, didn't have my Kindle with me. Wife and I are still sharing one and I leave it home while at work. Good reason to have a conversation with my friends and neighbors.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went for early voting, but standing in line there was long. Eventually my mother and I just headed for another location with more machines, but even there we waited in line for twenty-ish minutes. Not a bad wait time, but I was practically the only young (20-ish and below) voter there at that voting location. So when I went up to the volunteers they had to announce to everyone I was a first time voter, which was ackward for me. School in my district had off today...I hear from some friends still in high school.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Also, very little wait for me. About 10 min. from door to door, mid-afternoon. My daughter also got in and out quickly at lunch time. Life Partner spent about 1 hr. early this morning though.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Like many people on this board, my 'magic book' is one of my constant companions (right next to my iPod).  So when I went to vote today I was all ready to whip it out.  It was a concern as the weather in WA was so crazy...rain, wind, sun, clouds, hail...so if I was stuck outside during all of it how could I expose my little buddy?   So then I decided to pop in my iPod (much easier to conceal).

Though I arrive at the poll, and it was pretty empty.  Plus side, voting time was a lot quicker and smoother.  Bad side, I only got to use my 'magic book' for a total of 5 minutes before my turn at the voting machine.

This always seems to be the case for me.  People tell me that the wait is long, so I get all prepared.  Once I get there...vitrually no wait time.  Gotten more frequent since I've been bringing my 'magic book'.  

Now my question is, is it a good thing or a bad thing?  Hmmm... 

Tris


----------

